# River Humber



## Bob S

Just spent a few days working in South Humberside so I took the opportunity to view and photograph the local shipping scene.... are there *ANY* vantage points on the south side of the Humber? (Cloud) It's all industrial.

Found a couple of vessels in Grimsby Dock but ended up following the River Trent round to Goole, found some ships there (Thumb) 

Any info on vantage points would be much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## rstimaru

if you have transport one of the best places to see movment of the ship is spurn point but wrap up well on a day like to-day


----------



## humbertug

spurn point is on the north side


----------



## dave w

Hi Robert
go to this site htpp:// www.quaysides.co.uk and look in the links section
and click on HUMBERSHIPS you will find the info but if you come over to the
North bank Spurn point is a good spot was there last saturday plenty of movement

Regards Dave


----------



## Bob S

Thanks for that, hopefully back up that way in the next couple of weeks and will attemp north & south sides.

Cheers


----------



## Duffers Drift

I spent the last six months of my naval career on the Signal Station at Spurn Point. Amongst lots of other things we noted all shipping entering or leaving and informed their owners by telegram. We also made a bob or two from the Weather men by taking various readings several times a day. I don't know about now, but there was a manned lifeboat station at Spurn Point. Dring the war the Royal Artillery manned heavy guns facing outwards. Italian prisoners of war built up the sea wall from Kilnsea to the Point. Other than that there was nothing but sea birds and the sea, and it was six days camel ride to get to civilization and a pint. Oh a life on the ocean waves is better than going to sea!


----------



## Bankliner

Bob S said:


> Just spent a few days working in South Humberside so I took the opportunity to view and photograph the local shipping scene.... are there *ANY* vantage points on the south side of the Humber? (Cloud) It's all industrial.
> 
> Found a couple of vessels in Grimsby Dock but ended up following the River Trent round to Goole, found some ships there (Thumb)
> 
> Any info on vantage points would be much appreciated
> 
> Cheers


 The best position for siting ships in the upper Humber is just to the east of South Ferriby (Ferriby Cliff) here the ships for both the Ouse and Trent pass within two cables of the shore.

Bank Liner


----------



## pilot

Bankliner said:


> The best position for siting ships in the upper Humber is just to the east of South Ferriby (Ferriby Cliff) here the ships for both the Ouse and Trent pass within two cables of the shore.
> 
> Bank Liner


To see the big stuff inwards on the Lower Humber. Panamax, Aframax and Cape Size.

These all pass Spurn Point inwards about 2hrs.before HW Hull (Albert.) About 3 cables off the Point. 

(Outwards they maybe well to the south on the Grimsby side, around HW Albert or LW Spurn.)


Martin


----------



## Bob S

Thanks for the above info everyone, I might be back in the area soon.

Cheers


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

*Hull Goole*

Punch in "Yorkshire ship Enthusiasts "into your steam driven tripe setter,and see what comes up .They are a club that rome the Humber (and many other places) photographing ships and I am sure they will help you.


----------



## tercar

*Humber Shipping*

No one mentioned the Bull Fort if you are prepared off Cleethorpes


----------



## tugboat142

*South Bank of Humber*

You never mentioned Immingham Dock and outside Berths where the bigger ships dock. 

Bull fort is private property and inaccessable other than by boat, with a 5/6 knot tide running by it.

tugboat142


----------

